# GW-501516 10 MG per ML (30 ML)



## purchaseprotein (May 19, 2012)

GW-501516 Is Now In Stock at Purchasepeptides.


----------



## colochine (May 19, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 19, 2012)

short version, its been proven to burn fat as well as increasing muscle mass in animals. used in conjunction with Aicar its more effective then either product by itself.


----------



## keith1569 (May 19, 2012)

What dose of alcar do u use with the gw?


----------



## mber (Jun 12, 2012)

What doses of each were proven to burn fat as well as increasing muscle mass in animals?


----------



## TwisT (Jun 12, 2012)

Its also used to increase lipid profile values


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 12, 2012)

all you need is 10mg a day split in 2. I was taking mind at like 6am and another 5mg like around 1pm 
i would only run it 4wks the longest no more then that.


----------

